# Gastritis - Gone By Now?



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have been on lansprozol then nexium for a total of 9 weeks. Do you think my gastritis has gone?Fiona


----------



## perdiddle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fiona 123 said:


> HiI have been on lansprozol then nexium for a total of 9 weeks. Do you think my gastritis has gone?Fiona


==========================Wow! I feel sorry for anyone who suffers with IBS or GERDs. I have watched my husband go thru over ten years of pain because of GERDS. It hasn't been very comfortable at all. Just thought I'd let you know that after being on a similar drug for such a long time(label says to only use for 6-8 weeks TOPs), the side effects of the drugs started coming forth. Because of all this, we started looking around for another answer and came across a super site that is a must to see. Here is where we got our answers. This really works... what a transformation. Take a look... Its a very informative site. Go Here! Don't Suffer Anymore!.Hey, I don't mean this to be a sales pitch....I just want to help others.Hope this helps you, too!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You are in the range which is usually 2-3 months (assuming you've stopped doing things to set off gastritis like able to stop taking NSAID pain meds).So you could be. I'd give the doc a call and see if it is time to start weaning off the meds to see.


----------

